# Evnetics Soliton Jr. throttle not working?



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

no the Sol gives you all the power you set it for. It calculated a ratio. You need to modify your throttle system to get more travel because it may be twitchy.

RTFI


----------



## Pota (Nov 25, 2017)

piotrsko said:


> no the Sol gives you all the power you set it for. It calculated a ratio. You need to modify your throttle system to get more travel because it may be twitchy.
> 
> RTFI


So what you say. Is that i get full Power at 69%?

Then why should i do anything With the throttle?

Its the original Evnetics throttle btw.It seems to be working and have good travel.


What can i do?


----------

